# x570 4 pin cpu power



## schrstopph (Mar 3, 2020)

hello, after questioning and wondering if everything i heard about the 4 pin cpu power being superfluous or just for "intense" overclocking. I bought a gpu to cpu adapter for $9 and can say without question its neccesary and it gives benefit to someone who watches more oc than does it. My ryzen 3600 hass never clocked to 4200. always just went black and had to reset bios. with the addition of the cable it now running at 4200 through cinebench r20, nova etc. without trying visibly. my question is does anyone have a setting I can use to push it a bit further? And I wonder why so many people said it was unneccesary? to me if its there, it needs the power. I dont believe it was manufactured at their expense andmine so it can sit unutilized. Funny actually.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 3, 2020)

Not sure if you are trolling, or intentionally trying to kill your board, but why on earth do you have a PSU without an 8-pin EPS connector?
Nearly all modern PSUs with the exception of some SFF models have a 4+4 connector. 
Since your OC has stabilized after switching to GPU 12V rail, I can say with 99.9% certainty that your shit of a PSU has two 12V rails and the only reason it was unstable on 4-pin is due to excessive ripple.
The actual current throughput is not an issue, since R5 3600 (even with overclock) needs less than half of what 4-pin connector is rated to provide.
Either your PSU is really old, or it's one of those garbage off-brand PSUs built on 90s tech. In either case - throw it in a trashcan and get yourself a decent Seasonic or Corsair.



schrstopph said:


> I dont believe it was manufactured at their expense andmine so it can sit unutilized. Funny actually.


Just look at all enthusiast boards with dual/triple-EPS connectors, and extra 6-pins all over the board to provide more PCIe power. It makes the board look more impressive than it is.
But in case of single 8-pin connector - it's not a gimmick but a convention. AMD needed it in Bulldozer days, and Intel pushed for it with "Haswell-ready" program, and today everyone stuck with it to keep things easier and more reliable.


----------



## PerfectWave (Mar 3, 2020)

@silentbogo you didnt read well OP message. He said he did nt have the extra 4 pin of power supply. Sure he use the 8 pin EPS. With 4 pin connected to his mobo his 3600 ryzen reached 4200 nhz.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 3, 2020)

PerfectWave said:


> @silentbogo you didnt read well OP message. He said he did nt have the extra 4 pin of power supply. Sure he use the 8 pin EPS. With 4 pin connected to his mobo his 3600 ryzen reached 4200 nhz.


I read it perfectly fine. Re-read my post and his post carefully.
Also, I'm kinda certain this guy will disappear long-before filling up his system specs.


----------



## schrstopph (Mar 3, 2020)

You misunderstood. Obviously I have an eight pin. I have a EVGA 750watt. I'm talking about the extra 4 pin next to the 8 pin. I'm not trolling. Best of my overclock ability is raising core and voltage. Every time I looked to see if 4 pin is needed people said no. My complete lack of knowledge don't negate the fact that my CPU is running better with the extra 4 pin. Don't like it? Too damn bad. I'll believe what I see not what I hear from self titled experts. If you have the 4 pin, plug it in. The end.



PerfectWave said:


> @silentbogo you didnt read well OP message. He said he did nt have the extra 4 pin of power supply. Sure he use the 8 pin EPS. With 4 pin connected to his mobo his 3600 ryzen reached 4200 nhz.


Thank you, that is exactly what I was trying to say. I'm not even a pleb, I just like playing with my computer.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 3, 2020)

schrstopph said:


> hello, after questioning and wondering if everything i heard about the 4 pin cpu power being superfluous or just for "intense" overclocking. I bought a gpu to cpu adapter for $9 and can say without question its neccesary and it gives benefit to someone who watches more oc than does it. My ryzen 3600 hass never clocked to 4200. always just went black and had to reset bios. with the addition of the cable it now running at 4200 through cinebench r20, nova etc. without trying visibly. my question is does anyone have a setting I can use to push it a bit further? And I wonder why so many people said it was unneccesary? to me if its there, it needs the power. I dont believe it was manufactured at their expense andmine so it can sit unutilized. Funny actually.


Well, most motherboard instructions typically state these are optional...(or use wording with a single connector even though the board has two) that's why we feel this way (among experience trying). What motherboard do you have in the first place? Which evga psu exactly?

I can tell you across over 15 years of doing this they never made a damn bit of difference for me except when extreme overclocking (meaning ln2 and crazy ass clocks) and you are going past the specification of the 8-pin. Which, btw provides 235W of power while your cpu at 4.2 ghz isnt close to that value. Using a 4 pin is no different that having switching from a 500W psu to a 750W psu when your system only uses 300W max. Doesn't matter. Using them doesnt enable more vrms or anything. Silentbogo mentioned a possible reason you saw improvements (though I question your/the OP's testing method). All we are saying is there is likely another reason which caused the increase... you said yourself you 'know nothing'. So all you have is a result derived from a method we question.

Here is what Asus says - "Ensure to connect the 8-pin power plug, OR connect both the 8-pin and 4-pin power plugs.". This means it is optional. It is not a requirement.

How does it actually help? You understand correlation is not causation, yes?

PS - I can tell you across at least 4 different x570 boards I've reviewed, the additional 4/8 pin didn't matter. My 3700x (which uses more power and has more cores and threads) hit its maximum with only the 8-pin. Note I've reviewed a lot more than 4 X570 boards, and those with only 8-pins, the CPU reached the same clockspeed as boards where there were two plugs. 

There is no need to be standoffish about things either... 'dont like it too damn bad'. Understand you walked in here spouting this off in the face of decades of experience and motherboard manual instructions.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 3, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Well, most motherboard instructions typically state these are optional...(or use wording with a single connector even though the board has two) that's why we feel this way (among experience trying). What motherboard do you have in the first place? Which evga psu exactly?
> 
> I can tell you across over 15 years of doing this they never made a damn bit of difference for me except when extreme overclocking (meaning ln2 and crazy ass clocks) and you are going past the specification of the 8-pin. Which, btw provides 235W of power while your cpu at 4.2 ghz isnt close to that value. Using a 4 pin is no different that having switching from a 500W psu to a 750W psu when your system only uses 300W max. Doesn't matter. Using them doesnt enable more vrms or anything. Silentbogo mentioned a possible reason you saw improvements (though I question your/the OP's testing method). All we are saying is there is likely another reason which caused the increase... you said yourself you 'know nothing'. So all you have is a result derived from a method we question.
> 
> ...


I second this. 
I have Asus X570 C8H and a Ryzen 9 3950x,  I just checked it right now... its running on an 8 pin only. Its stock and it does hit 4.7 single core. Period.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 3, 2020)

schrstopph said:


> You misunderstood. Obviously I have an eight pin. I have a EVGA 750watt. I'm talking about the extra 4 pin next to the 8 pin. I'm not trolling.


If it's a single-rail PSU, then I'm more than sure it'll make no difference. With that overclock, even a simple 4-pin is more than capable of handling peak power at those clocks, no problem.
Single 8-pin by spec should handle ~250W, which is probably enough to do LN2 on R5 3600. Either something is not right with your OC settings, or maybe your first few OC sessions failed due to memory timings and just coincided with adding an extra 4-pin. Also, with 3000-series, temperature is a big factor.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 3, 2020)

If its on the board i plug it in


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 3, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> If its on the board i plug it in


If that is the mentality, might as well plug in the extra molex/PCIe connectors when you don't have multiple GPUs...

... that said, it won't hurt anything, but really doesn't help ambient cooled overclocks either.


----------



## PerfectWave (Mar 3, 2020)

well in my experience in computer it is not like math that 2+2=4 there are all damn sort of thing that are weird. Maybe OP is right for his kind of x570 mobo (he didnt tell us which one). example: i add a stupid dvd on my pc and then randomly pc enter at start on bios. i check which device to start to boot and he switched to DVD so i have to set back hd to be the first boot device. this happen randomly. (really annoying bug) on my asus maximus formula VI. Anyway hope it will not be for my new ryzen 2700x and aourus x470 gaming 7. i have a corsair 750rmi that does not have the 4pin.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 3, 2020)

PerfectWave said:


> well in my experience in computer it is not like math that 2+2=4 there are all damn sort of thing that are weird. Maybe OP is right for his kind of x570 mobo (he didnt tell us which one). example: i add a stupid dvd on my pc and then randomly pc enter at start on bios. i check which device to start to boot and he switched to DVD so i have to set back hd to be the first boot device. this happen randomly. (really annoying bug) on my asus maximus formula VI. Anyway hope it will not be for my new ryzen 2700x and aourus x470 gaming 7. i have a corsair 750rmi that does not have the 4pin.


This is true...anything is possible though, I don't see how. The connector just sends up to 225W of in spec power to the VRM. It doesn't enable more VRM's or go to different ones, it doesn't get "more" power because of using it. The system will only take what it needs.

If this behavior is actually happening (which I don't trust due the OP's own admission he knows nothing - so lord only knows if this is repeatable and empircal testing), as Silentbogo said, something else is wrong if that happens.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 3, 2020)

PerfectWave said:


> well in my experience in computer it is not like math that 2+2=4 there are all damn sort of thing that are weird. Maybe OP is right for his kind of x570 mobo (he didnt tell us which one). example: i add a stupid dvd on my pc and then randomly pc enter at start on bios. i check which device to start to boot and he switched to DVD so i have to set back hd to be the first boot device. this happen randomly. (really annoying bug) on my asus maximus formula VI. Anyway hope it will not be for my new ryzen 2700x and aourus x470 gaming 7. i have a corsair 750rmi that does not have the 4pin.



Interesting, what year was it built(psu)?


----------



## PerfectWave (Mar 4, 2020)

i dont know but ii purchase the corsair rmi 750 in 2016. pc works like less then 4 hour a day


----------



## Zach_01 (Mar 4, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Interesting, what year was it built(psu)?


Most likely has 2x8-pin EPS and no 4-pin or 4+4-pin like mine. HX750i.
My board also has 4+8-pin EPS and I plug them both. Just the one 8-pin is half hanging over to the side.


----------



## PerfectWave (Mar 4, 2020)

checked the instruction book and the 750 has only 1 8pin EPS connector the 850 and 1000 psu has 2 EPS connector


----------



## Zach_01 (Mar 4, 2020)

PerfectWave said:


> checked the instruction book and the 750 has only 1 8pin EPS connector the 850 and 1000 psu has 2 EPS connector


Indeed you're right. There is only one...



eidairaman1 said:


> Interesting, what *year* was it built(psu)?


mid 2015 are all the reviews...


----------

